# Leaf as a frame



## CherylL (Nov 5, 2020)

Had a little help in PS.  




Fall walk by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Nov 6, 2020)

Good idea and pretty well executed.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 6, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Good idea and pretty well executed.



Thanks, it was Explored today on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Nov 6, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea and pretty well executed.
> ...



I have no idea what that means


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2020)

Space Face said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



I do! It means her head is about to explode with arrogance, and she will never talk to we peasants again!


----------



## CherylL (Nov 6, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > CherylL said:
> ...



LOL I think it is all about schnauzers.  They tell me what to do and I just push the button


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 7, 2020)

It's different ... it's cool ... I like it.


----------

